# speed increase, how??



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

ok ..so my Simplicity 9528 is a nice machine...as long as I don't use reverse.. It is torturously SLOW... How can I increase the speed of the unit ?... A different size pulley ? any one done this ? I know it will also affect the forward speeds, but there are enough of them to give me the flexibility I need.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

*speed increase*

just did this very same thing today on my troy built 2875 blower. the revese speeds were just to slow for me and also some times the r1 speed would be in the opsite direction.looked into it and found the linkage to have lots of play so tighened it all up and gave it more throw towards the revese directions and yes it kicked %$# in r1 and r2. but as u said it effects the forward speed also. ill probly re adjust because the slowest foward speed is alittle to fast.


----------



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Friction Disk adjust to increase rev speed*

I have played around with the friction disk adjustment....my results...R2 is better, not great, but better...R1 still very slow...F1 is now ultra ultra slow reverse.. F6 still too fast for snow removal but great for moving machine around. (slightly slower than it was)... I am at max adjustment at this point. Has anyone actually changed any pulleys to get better results. I recognize the safety aspect of a slow reverse. But the machine is too heavy to pull backwards up hill. The Factory designed reverse speeds are ridiculous.


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

I used R when only necessary and run behind it in F4 to balance it out


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Seriously, I'm kind og glad reverse is a little slow. This thing could do a lot of damage (read: impale) me if I started reversing quickly near the house / shed.


----------

